# Greasing your journeyman's wheels



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 
I would appreciate your feedback on this. What do you think about slipping your journeyman 50 bucks every week or so. I know it's not easy working with new apprentices. I recently switched from residential to commercial I'm a level 3. If it means he'll like me more and teach me more it might be money well spent. Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

50 will cover lost tools, but the aggravation? How's your girlfriend looking today?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

You wanna please your journeyman?

Keep those stupid ideas to yourself and remember it's not his job to teach but it's your job to learn.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Shouldnt have to gease anyones wheels, its their job to teach apprentices. Im an apprentice myself and i have more experiance at residential then the journyman im working with but he has more experiance at service.
Everyone speacializes in somthing. Even licensed plumbers learn new things everyday. Its a brotherhood and everyone should share there knowlege free of charge.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't give them ****. They don't want to teach don't hire apprentices.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

If your journeyman needs a bribe to teach you then he is not one you should want to learn from. If you are lucky you get a journeyman that wants to teach you and if not then too bad in the end it is up to you to learn and not the journeyman to teach. I can't believe I actually just saw someone asking if bribing is a good thing.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, the kid knows the pain he's inflicting....much to his credit.

Seriously, if your girlfriend ain't an option, replace lost or broken tools, make up lost time for your mistakes, etc. Just make your mistakes right.

It will go a long way.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Flyout95 said:


> Don't give them ****. They don't want to teach don't hire apprentices.


Damn right. You can teach anyone anything, but you cant teach a winning attitude. Just gotta pick winners to hire


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

He does teach me stuff either way and I'm always learning. Wondering if he'll think less of me and what guys will think in the company if word gets out. He's been a nice guy so far I just want to keep it that way.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback. What would you think if an Apprentice was slipping you money.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hondaguy said:


> Hi guys,
> I would appreciate your feedback on this. What do you think about slipping your journeyman 50 bucks every week or so. I know it's not easy working with new apprentices. I recently switched from residential to commercial I'm a level 3. If it means he'll like me more and teach me more it might be money well spent. Thanks a lot for your time.


A good attitude and willing to learn will go a longer way than trying to buy it..


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

hondaguy said:


> He does teach me stuff either way and I'm always learning. Wondering if he'll think less of me and what guys will think in the company if word gets out. He's been a nice guy so far I just want to keep it that way.


Well if you get along already then keep doing what your doing, show initiative, be one step ahead an have the right tool ready to go. Show up with coffee. Take notes remeber material and take inventory. All the little stuff goes along way and shows you care about your career.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Plumber said:


> 50 will cover lost tools, but the aggravation? How's your girlfriend looking today?


I'm already replacing his stanley case I broke the clip on. Replacing lost and broken tools I think is a given. I'm hoping the 50 bucks a week will take care of the aggravation. If he's happy I'm happy. As far as the girlfriend thing He hasn't been teaching me that much.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

hondaguy said:


> I appreciate the feedback. What would you think if an Apprentice was slipping you money.


I'd think I want a guy who can keep his job on merit, not on bribery.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I'd think I want a guy who can keep his job on merit, not on bribery.


I think I'm a pretty good apprentice. I haven't heard many complaints to date. I guess you could call it bribing him to be patient and in a good mood every day. If 50 bucks would buy that I'd be a happy camper. I'm more worried that coworkers would suspect bribery for incompetency reasons and that that info would get to management. Also the question if it's prudent for him to take my money? I get the feeling some people are mad they didn't think of this.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

hondaguy said:


> I'm already replacing his stanley case I broke the clip on. Replacing lost and broken tools I think is a given. I'm hoping the 50 bucks a week will take care of the aggravation. If he's happy I'm happy. As far as the girlfriend thing He hasn't been teaching me that much.


Replacing tools goes along way. I think my apprentice has lost over 400$ in tools. Luckily so far he's only lost my 45$ Irwin hacksaw. Like canuck92 said keep track of materials and inventory. Get yourself a notepad and when you take something from the truck write it down then replace it as soon as you get back to the shop.there is nothing worse than going for a tool or material and finding out that it isn't there. For most guys if you just show unitive and the incentive to learn then that is enough. When I was just fresh in the trade I used to run for materials only. Try to figure out what the journeyman is going to need. Usually I had the tool or fitting in my hand before he asked for it.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> Replacing tools goes along way. I think my apprentice has lost over 400$ in tools. Luckily so far he's only lost my 45$ Irwin hacksaw. Like canuck92 said keep track of materials and inventory. Get yourself a notepad and when you take something from the truck write it down then replace it as soon as you get back to the shop.there is nothing worse than going for a tool or material and finding out that it isn't there. For most guys if you just show unitive and the incentive to learn then that is enough. When I was just fresh in the trade I used to run for materials only. Try to figure out what the journeyman is going to need. Usually I had the tool or fitting in my hand before he asked for it.


I totally hear you and you're right. A bit more background, this guy has the tendency to pent up and explode. From what I hear from his last apprentice who refuses to work with him any longer. I've been an ignorant guy to work with in the past so I'm not one to judge. Some money would have definitely sweetened me up a bit. Ethically though I don't know if it's kosher. Or if the apprentice would be looked down upon if word got out.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been stressing a bit about this whole thing. When I gave him the 50 he looked at me like he felt sorry for me and told me I didn't have to do this. I really think I'm doing good at the job. I figure greasing some wheels is good as long as I can afford it. He might put in a good word for me. He has a tendency to complain.

I feel in a way like an idiot giving him money. It seemed like a good idea a few days ago. Thought of it as a kick back. Greasing the wheels so to speak?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

hondaguy said:


> I've been stressing a bit about this whole thing. When I gave him the 50 he looked at me like he felt sorry for me and told me I didn't have to do this. I really think I'm doing good at the job. I figure greasing some wheels is good as long as I can afford it. He might put in a good word for me. He has a tendency to complain.


Everybody has their days that they do that. I'm the same way as your journeyman, it takes a lot to make me angry but once I get angry I let the person have it. Paper work not being done and material not being replaced are my pet peeves. 
I personally wouldn't look down on you, I also wouldnt take it. I'd instead tell you to put it aside for good quality tools. Or I'd take it and once you became licensed I'd buy you a good quality tool you had your eye on. But I'm just a one man show and that is how I was treated when I was apprenticing with a one man show. 

Lunch on Fridays will help too.:whistling2:


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> Everybody has their days that they do that. I'm the same way as your journeyman, it takes a lot to make me angry but once I get angry I let the person have it. Paper work not being done and material not being replaced are my pet peeves.
> I personally wouldn't look down on you, I also wouldnt take it. I'd instead tell you to put it aside for good quality tools. Or I'd take it and once you became licensed I'd buy you a good quality tool you had your eye on. But I'm just a one man show and that is how I was treated when I was apprenticing with a one man show.
> 
> Lunch on Fridays will help too.:whistling2:



Good call. Was thinking about the lunch thing too. When he told me he didn't want to take it do you guys think he was just being polite. I don't know if I'm making too much of this. I just feel weird handing him cash. Im I a weird guy for doing this. I appreciate the fact I ask this anonymously on here. I'm more than appreciative for your guys input! I've been doing new residential for the last few years but things have slowed down where I am. I'm loving commercial and the benefits etc. Getting paid overtime What... pension etc... I always thought I was a residential guy but enjoying working with a group of guys... for now. I totally appreciate you guys. Wish I could buy you a coffee each for your good responses:yes:


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

if other people found out i was giving him money. Would they dislike me for it? Am I a weirdo for doing this? Thank you guys.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

hondaguy said:


> Good call. Was thinking about the lunch thing tool. When he told me he didn't want to take it do you guys think he was just being polite. I don't know if I'm making too much of this. I just feel weird handing him cash. Im I a weird guy for doing this. I appreciate the fact I ask this anonymously on here. I'm more than appreciative for your guys input! I've been doing new residential for the last few years but things have slowed down where I am. I'm loving commercial and the benefits etc. Getting paid overtime What... pension etc... I always thought I was a residential guy but enjoying working with a group of guys... for now. I totally appreciate you guys. Wish I could buy you a coffee each for your good responses:yes:


2 cream 2 sugar please.:laughing:


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> Everybody has their days that they do that. I'm the same way as your journeyman, it takes a lot to make me angry but once I get angry I let the person have it. Paper work not being done and material not being replaced are my pet peeves.
> I personally wouldn't look down on you, I also wouldnt take it. I'd instead tell you to put it aside for good quality tools. Or I'd take it and once you became licensed I'd buy you a good quality tool you had your eye on. But I'm just a one man show and that is how I was treated when I was apprenticing with a one man show.
> 
> Lunch on Fridays will help too.:whistling2:



Good call. Was thinking about the lunch thing too. I feel weird handing him cash. Do you guys think I'm a weird guy for doing this.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

My advice as an apprentice who has worked with many journeyman is try to be one of the guys, and accept your role. I have worked with guys like you said who have a tendency to blow up, just make sure it's not about you. When he does blow , don't say anything unless he asks, and keep working like nothing happened. I have never bribed with cash. Once a month one of our guys buys lunch, and so I do this as well. You just take turns. I have bought donuts a few times for the plumbers and fitters on my job. Other guys do the same. Don't try and go above and beyond as far as buying things. Just do good work, don't talk back, accept all the crap work, and do you part.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

hondaguy said:


> if other people found out i was giving him money. Would they dislike me for it? Am I a weirdo for doing this? Thank you guys.


Not a weirdo for offering, but a d*ck move to accept it. It's our job to teach the next generation of plumbers. He probably makes a lot more than you so it would be like the needy giving charity to the rich. Plus you guys are teammates, you help each other out. D'angelo Russel isn't giving Kobe Bryant $50 a week for advice.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

hondaguy said:


> if other people found out i was giving him money. Would they dislike me for it? Am I a weirdo for doing this? Thank you guys.


Yes, you are a weirdo. Quit trying to buy your way into being accepted. Show a little confidence and some cajones.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

TXPlumbBob said:


> Yes, you are a weirdo. Quit trying to buy your way into being accepted. Show a little confidence and some cajones.


I totally hear what you're saying TX but don't you think it would make both our lives easier. Money talks... No? What's the difference between buying a coffee every day or just throwing the guy a c note? Working with apprentices isn't easy. Like I said I'm more worried about coworkers finding out and thinking I'm a goof for doing it. I appreciate your guys feedback.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hondaguy said:


> I totally hear what you're saying TX but don't you think it would make both our lives easier. Money talks... No? What's the difference between buying a coffee every day or just throwing the guy a c note? Working with apprentices isn't easy. Like I said I'm more worried about coworkers finding out and thinking I'm a goof for doing it. I appreciate your guys feedback.


your correct that $$ talks, but there are proper places for it, and paying someone you work with to like you aint the place for it!!! down the road you will learn where some $$ spread around or given as finders fees for nice jobs( when you work for yourself) will give you a good return, but again not in what your trying todo now, it will work against you, do the best you can, and if you are a good learner and worker, with good ethics, that is what people will respect you for, not the guy that paid his way( if anyone would take your $$)offer to buy lunch or coffee once in awhile, not all the time, offer to help before you have tobe asked, stuff like that works out much better to want people to help you out..


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

If you guys worked in my local you would both get a good *** eating. The journeyman may have charges brought against him. You are misguided and he is a man of low character. For him to take your money shows he (and you) do not understand or respect the apprentice system that has been in place within the crafts for a few hundred years. If he took your money instead of straightening out your misguided notions, he has little to teach you.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Usually, there are more reasons to let go of an apprentice than keep him. Give me a reason to have you stay. Your job is to make my life easier, not harder. When you make my life easier I am more inclined to make sure you learn. . And keep your mouth shut. Most apprentices are disposable. Honestly, anyone off the street can be taught to carry tools and cut the pipe. It takes a different type of person to look for opportunities for them to help and have the initiative to do them without asking. Going the extra mile in every single thing they do. I expect my apprentice walks around the job site at the end of the day without being asked looking for any tools and material that could have been left behind. To remind me of material I forget to order. To know what I will be doing in ten minutes and have it ready for me ahead of time. When I make a mistake, I expect him to be paying attention to pick up my slack. When he makes me look good and keep our job profitable, in the long run he will always benefit. Apprenticeship isnt a job as much as it is an opportunity. And I personally have no reservations of taking that opportunity away if it doesnt get respect.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

hondaguy said:


> I totally hear what you're saying TX but don't you think it would make both our lives easier. Money talks... No? What's the difference between buying a coffee every day or just throwing the guy a c note? Working with apprentices isn't easy. Like I said I'm more worried about coworkers finding out and thinking I'm a goof for doing it. I appreciate your guys feedback.


honda, you are heading in the wrong direction. Why would you do something that you would be ashamed of if your other coworkers found out about it? 
QUIT trying to buy your way into being accepted.

When I was a helper, the guys I worked with did not want me to pay them, I guess because the thought of paying the *******s never crossed my mind, they wanted me to work my ass off. I knew my role and they knew theirs. I made mistakes, still do to this day, did what I could to correct them and went on doing my job. 

If you were working for me and I found out you were paying the guys you worked with to like you I think I would have to smack you around. What are you going to do when 50 is not enough and "your" journeyman wants a 100 or 150? What happens if you get move to another guy and he all ready knows you will pay him to work with him and he wants 200 a week? 

This has to be one of the most idiotic things I have heard of in a long while.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

hondaguy said:


> I totally hear what you're saying TX but don't you think it would make both our lives easier. Money talks... No? What's the difference between buying a coffee every day or just throwing the guy a c note? Working with apprentices isn't easy. Like I said I'm more worried about coworkers finding out and thinking I'm a goof for doing it. I appreciate your guys feedback.


NO,NO,NO money does not talk like this. Hard work, willingness to learn, willingness to make mistakes, respect for yourself first are just some of the things that "talk". 

Instead of paying the ******* you work with, take your buyoff money and buy yourself one tool a week. Preferably a plumbing tool. Take your money and buy a Plumbing book. There is a Plumbers and Pipefitters hand book, plumbing guides, trade magazines, construction books, and a hell of alot of other things you can spend your money on other than spending it on trying to be.................whatever.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Why dont you just blow the guy and get it over with and be sure to really put some efffort into it.......:blink:
that is how you are going to come across...... like some sort of punk or a politician who is trying to chum up to someone with whatever it takes.......

they wont respect you in the morning...:laughing:


just be freindly and personable.... there is no reason to suck up to anyone

just do good work and tow the line without whineing and moaning....

If you really want to stay on the bosses good side I suggest you dont take long breaks to smoke, and never whine and cry to everyone about being broke and running out of smokes every damn day..


.I had a guy who I could have strangled if I heard him moaning about being out of smokes every other day..... 
Last time I saw him he was dressed like the statue of liberty danceing in front of one of those places that does your income tax for a fast refund.......



Also, Come into work dressed fairly clean and not smelling like dog shi/ ....take a bath every night or at least once in a while PLEASE...

I had a guy on a bathroom remodel that stunk so bad that I sent him home that day ... he stunk from both body and breath..... I told the dumbass that he needed to bathe more than once a week and buy a tooth brush if he wanted to keep his job. I think he went back down to the hills of kentucky....

fond memories........


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^Ever read a post where it's like someone read your mind and posted it?
This is one of those posts. The first sentence is gold.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

My last apprentice asked me how much he was actually worth per hour. I told him I would be willing to have him around if he worked for free. Other than that, there wasn't a point to have him around. And he got upset at me for being honest. He was laid off shortly after. Below is a photo of Stephan L. 5 minutes after asking him to clean my truck... Cigarette, phone and drink


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

You joined the site in 2010 as a new apprentice....
It's 2016 and your only a 3rd year,
Whats the whole story here?


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Most of the time I'd enjoy my helpers company. The way I saw it the more I teach him and help build his confidence the less I had to do. And as long as he tried to do the right thing we were good. And I know he wasn't making **** for pay so I'd buy the coffee in the morning. I did have a kid who I swear didn't know where his own shower was. Man did that kid stink.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Lazy mofo, my old boss hired this guy. The kid would eat a sandwich and watch us carry tub units up and down stairs
( this was a relpy to markb ) ...i didnt tag it right


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Please tell me you fired him on the spot. I handle myself like a gentleman in my business, but I would condone violence in that situation. At the very least, put out the cigarette with a water hose.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Fatpat said:


> You joined the site in 2010 as a new apprentice....
> It's 2016 and your only a 3rd year,
> Whats the whole story here?


Good point! By my third year I already banked 5 years of hours..... TELL US!!  A good apprentice is never out of the job :whistling2:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Greasing the wheels.... I've had the pleasure to work under Masters, not journeymen. I never once thought of slipping them cash. If I'm lucky I can sneak in to pay the lunch bill quick enough. The master I work for now, I got tired of hearing him ***** about the battery life of his flash light. Bought him a new one. He sends me drain calls all the time... Friday I told him I was taking $100 off what he owes me for referral fees. He cut me the check for the full amount and said "We'll figure it out later." I've helped him work on the truck on a Sunday, helped with a dump trailer run, no charge.... Bought many tools from him, brought in lots of plumbing work where a drain cleaner just doesn't legally fit the bill, even though I can get the job done right and to code. 

I'm continuing my education and required time working for him. I make more money working for myself... but every house we work at is a lead for me and my business. I've bought tools from him for cheap. Learned new tricks, and most importantly, am further on toward my own Masters' license. 

Sure I'd like to do more for him as a thank you, but I'm not about to slip him cash. IMHO that would be an insult. I make him plenty while getting my honest fair share as who I am to him and what I do.

Been said many times on here... what makes a good apprentice is having the right tool in hand, the right fitting to be used next, AND UNDERSTAND WHY!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Woe betide a journeyman of mine who took money from an apprentice. I won't put up with a guy using an apprentice as a task ***** either. Everybody (including me) pulls their own weight. Since tools are the shop's responsibility as well, replacement due to careless use is also my problem. 
One of my most important jobs is to find and hire people with good character and work ethics. If I'm successful in doing so, *the rest takes care of itself*. 
Kid
Put in a good day's work, be respectful, get along and learn your craft.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hondaguy said:


> Hi guys,
> I would appreciate your feedback on this. What do you think about slipping your journeyman 50 bucks every week or so. I know it's not easy working with new apprentices. I recently switched from residential to commercial I'm a level 3. If it means he'll like me more and teach me more it might be money well spent. Thanks a lot for your time.


Such a ***** move. Have him like you because of your work ethic and moral character.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

markb said:


> My last apprentice asked me how much he was actually worth per hour. I told him I would be willing to have him around if he worked for free. Other than that, there wasn't a point to have him around. And he got upset at me for being honest. He was laid off shortly after. Below is a photo of Stephan L. 5 minutes after asking him to clean my truck... Cigarette, phone and drink



That picture is priceless...... Thank you for posting it.....:thumbsup:

He has his phone talking sweet to his skankey crack head girl freind, got his smokes, got his drink and he is laying on his back in the gutter by the plumbing truck thinking he is getting away with something while you are upstairs working.....:yes:

the only thing missing is seeing the crack of his ass hanging out the back of his pants... I am sure it would be there fully exposed when he finally stands up....:laughing::laughing::laughing:.........

http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...-greasing-your-journeymans-wheels-stephan.jpg


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Poor astro needs a good cleaning, how do you get anything done? It looks so unorganized 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm just impressed an apprentice had the money to pay, they usually hint all morning that they are broke and want me to buy them lunch. Needless to say, all the apprentices that work with me regularly are skinny.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just keep your money. If you give him 50 today he will expect it every week. Just work hard shut your mouth and pay attention. That is a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

You sound like an enthusiastic young go getter willing to learn. But the way to show your appreciation towards him isn't with cash. It's a dick move and makes everyone involved uncomfortable. Not going to parrot what's already been said, but keep your money and buy the guy a coffee or lunch from time to time.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I've got four apprentices on my crew right now. That's a truck payment. :thumbup:


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

I worked my ass off for a year for a one man show who treated me like **** and went out of his way to teach me sweet f all. In a perfect world we'd all stand around the job box at the end of the day and sing kumbaya but this ain't my first rodeo.

At the end of the day however I will be taking your guys advice from now on. A side from maybe getting him tickets to see his favourite team down the road.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

hondaguy said:


> I worked my ass off for a year for a one man show who treated me like **** *and went out of his way to teach me sweet f all*. In a perfect world we'd all stand around the job box at the end of the day and sing kumbaya but this ain't my first rodeo.
> 
> At the end of the day however I will be taking your guys advice from now on. A side from maybe getting him tickets to see his favourite team down the road.



Repeat after me: Let me do that, How do I do that, What can I do.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Repeat after me: Let me do that, How do I do that, What can I do.


kumbaya


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I can see why you need to pay to learn. For 100k a year I'll teach you. You can get a guy on here for less, and he's screwed up more plumbing than most guys on here have done.

But you get what you pay for.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

As you mentioned this is not your first rodeo..... there are lots of rodeos in the journey you are willing to take. Each rodeo has a different bull, and only you choose HOW to ride it. Stay on for the ride, or fall off. If you fall off, get back on. If you fall off and stay off, then it's not for you. Don't bribe a bull, you will get trampled.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Lot of pressue, you got to rise above it. Harness in the good energy block out the bad, harness good, block bad.
Feel the flow hondaguy, its circular like a carousel, you pay the quarter, it goes up and down and around in a circle with the music, feel the flow, all good things


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Forget the cash. Just show up on time, listen to what he tells you the first time. Don't complain about every little thing. And work harder then he does. And when it's all said and done, be thankful you have a job in the best trade in the construction business.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

hondaguy said:


> Good call. Was thinking about the lunch thing too. I feel weird handing him cash. Do you guys think I'm a weird guy for doing this.


I think its petty. If you think you need to pay him off then I dont think you are doing a good job at being an apprentice IMO. Or you dont know what it means to be a good apprentice.


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Krazy idea*

Just do a good job !


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm really glad I can ask something like this on here. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I've never in all my life in any trade ever heard of anyone proposing to do what you're doing...when I was an apprentice, I made sure I was the hardest working s.o.b. on the job. Even when I wasn't sure what to do, I'd pick up a broom or find something. By doing that, I earned the respect of every journeyman, foreman, superintendent, project manager, and owner I ever worked for. I made sure I made their jobs and lives easier and always had guys asking to have me on their jobs...


----------



## Bdrennan (Jan 21, 2018)

I am also an apprentice have been doing underground plumbing for a couple months. My opinion on both ends 

( apprentice) just learn as much as possible ask questions there is no stupid question and the more you are actually trying to learn they will see it, and they will want to teach you more. I do replace what I lose, or break. I always try to have an emergency fund to buy tools so it's not hitting your wallet. You could take that money you are willing to give away and buy your tools. If you aren't losing, breaking and bumming his tools they will be greatful. I do however cook some healthy treats or like since its winter toss some hand warmers, bought us some chairs to sit outside. Small things go a long way. 

(Journeyman) hopefully remembers all the things they did and is cool about everything. You are my apprentice your work is a reflection of me I should be willing to teach you. Especially since you couldn't advance in plumbing without someone to sponsor you. (To my knowledge). I should be giving you at least weekly feedback. As for the money if you insist I take it I will. Then i will proceed to buy the tools you need and give them to you. Keeping the money would be just wrong and not a good reflection of me. In my opinion.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I cannot believe that this is a real post.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Why Post An Intro?
Quote:
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

My dad lied to me all this time!!!!!!! HE SAID THAT $50 WAS required for all apprentices:vs_mad:!!!!!!!
And here i was looking forward to getting an apprentice so i could make my money back.:devil3:


----------



## DDial (Dec 4, 2017)

Bdrennan said:


> I am also an apprentice have been doing underground plumbing for a couple months. My opinion on both ends
> 
> ( apprentice) just learn as much as possible ask questions there is no stupid question and the more you are actually trying to learn they will see it, and they will want to teach you more. I do replace what I lose, or break. I always try to have an emergency fund to buy tools so it's not hitting your wallet. You could take that money you are willing to give away and buy your tools. If you aren't losing, breaking and bumming his tools they will be greatful. I do however cook some healthy treats or like since its winter toss some hand warmers, bought us some chairs to sit outside. Small things go a long way.
> 
> (Journeyman) hopefully remembers all the things they did and is cool about everything. You are my apprentice your work is a reflection of me I should be willing to teach you. Especially since you couldn't advance in plumbing without someone to sponsor you. (To my knowledge). I should be giving you at least weekly feedback. As for the money if you insist I take it I will. Then i will proceed to buy the tools you need and give them to you. Keeping the money would be just wrong and not a good reflection of me. In my opinion.


Any journeyman who takes that money has the character and integrity of the waste they are piping. Some of the comments even remotely condoning that are ridiculous. It is a Journeyman's job to teach an apprentice and pass along the knowledge of the trade. Journeyman wants his life easier? Train someone correctly. There are good and bad apprentices, like there are good/bad students. You are a student of the trade. How quickly you pick it up is dependent on the apprentice. Paying a journeyman to "put up with" and apprentice is garbage. One thing I've learned in 22 years in this business is that some Journeymen are egomaniacs who forget too quickly what it was like entering this trade. I would never ask someone to do something I havent done or wouldn't do on my own. If a Journeyman can't do it, maybe its time for them to hang it up and go teach in a class somewhere. The respect train goes both ways, apprentice or not.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Bdrennan said:


> I am also an apprentice have been doing underground plumbing for a couple months. My opinion on both ends
> 
> ( apprentice) just learn as much as possible ask questions there is no stupid question and the more you are actually trying to learn they will see it, and they will want to teach you more. I do replace what I lose, or break. I always try to have an emergency fund to buy tools so it's not hitting your wallet. You could take that money you are willing to give away and buy your tools. If you aren't losing, breaking and bumming his tools they will be greatful. I do however cook some healthy treats or like since its winter toss some hand warmers, bought us some chairs to sit outside. Small things go a long way.
> 
> (Journeyman) hopefully remembers all the things they did and is cool about everything. You are my apprentice your work is a reflection of me I should be willing to teach you. Especially since you couldn't advance in plumbing without someone to sponsor you. (To my knowledge). I should be giving you at least weekly feedback. As for the money if you insist I take it I will. Then i will proceed to buy the tools you need and give them to you. Keeping the money would be just wrong and not a good reflection of me. In my opinion.


Not sure if this is a real post or not? Regardless, thanks for the good laugh this morning! Especially like the “cook some healthy treats” part. Lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

He would love some edibles


----------

